# fish of the day



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

jeb & I went out this morning in the wind and coffee coloured water from 
all the rain we only got about 10 ratty fish between us . Jeb managed
this solid breambo on a hardbody . Cheers Fishbrain


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Its hard work in the murky water isnt it! Nice work on that bream - looks very deep in the body compared to usual...could just be the angle.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Do you guys work???

I have to do some work at Reedy Creek on Saturday around mid-morning and was thinking of an early morning session at Tallebudgera beforehand, you guys interested?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Love to Shoey,
just way to much fresh at the moment. cheers fishbrain


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

you dont think it will have cleared up enough by Saturday?


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Shoey,
I don't think it would have had enough time by the w'end to flush the river out. Yesterday it was pretty dirty, it was a real coffee colour, but keen to hook up for a fish soon. Take it easy, and if you do go for a fish on the w'end be keen to see how you went,later.
Jebster


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Shoey said:


> you dont think it will have cleared up enough by Saturday?


 no ! not for a week or two but the JACKS love
the fresh and these conditions. Let us know how you go ,was talking to guy at tallabuddera who saw me fishing in the yak last week when
got those 3 jacks he had a photo on his phone of 4kg JACK 64 cm
he got the same week Iam G R E E N N N !!!! I drop a good one with
jeb on weds and lost another SX40 my drag was a bit sticky my fault .
We will hook up for a fish soon .cheers fishbrain


----------

